# Hated Characters



## Professor Wesker (May 8, 2011)

Since there's a thread about fictional characters you love, I decided to do one about the ones that tick you off. For me, Walter Prick- I mean Peck from Ghostbusters instantly comes to mind. This sleazy, loudmouthed jackass ended up putting the world in jeapordy due to his idiotic attempts to show the Ghostbusters as frauds when they clearly aren't. 

Jasper Batt Jr. from No More Heroes 2 is another. High pitched voice, a wimp who used other hitmen to kill people for him, has a battle that's just plain irritating, shares initials with Justin Bieber, and is voiced by Sasuke's voice actor? Suda did a great job meshing horrible things together to create a seriously unbearable character. 

Case 3: One Piece's Spandam. I honestly loathe this guy like you wouldn't believe. He acts all high and mighty due to having an important government position but is a total coward when in a bad situation, and I can NOT stand people like that. While Kuro, Krieg, Arlong, Crocodile, Eneru, Blackbeard, and Akainu are all VERY prickish, at least they have strength to back it up. But the very thing that really pissed me off about this guy is how he treated Nico Robin while she was his prisoner. When I watched him beat the ever loving shit out of her while defenseless, I was STEAMED. I honest to god LOVE Robin, and you could SEE and FEEL her suffering and hurt at the hands of this bastard. Even Lucci was disgusted by him beating on a defenseless prisoner like that. No spoilers, but BOY was I glad once karma came to bite him in the ass, and by bite, I mean chomped! 

And last but not least: Gary Oak. I fail to see why the fans adore him. I hate Ash and view him to be the equivilant of Ralph Wiggum from the Simpsons, at least he isn't an insufferable PRICK like Gary. His constant "Smell ya later!"s and cocky attitude always made me mad, and I honestly found his Pokémon Special equivalent to be as boring as all get out. At least you get to wipe the floor with his team on a daily basis. So, I'll be looking forward to hear who you guys hate with a burning passion!


----------



## Butterfree (May 8, 2011)

Are we talking in-world (this character is a prick I want to punch in the face) or out-world (this character is uninteresting and shallow) dislike? Because for me these are very, _very_ different things.

In-world, the characters I've most managed to despise are:

- Dolores Umbridge from Harry Potter. Order of the Phoenix is my favorite Harry Potter book, largely because I managed to be so delightfully enthusiastic about the entire rebellion against her.
- Mia from Californication, primarily because she is a PLAGIARIST die die burn YOU DO NOT STEAL WRITING ESPECIALLY NOT BY HANGING A STATUTORY RAPE CHARGE OVER THE ACTUAL AUTHOR'S HEAD. (This is going to sound so completely nuts to anyone who does not watch this show.)
- Eric Cartman from South Park. I haven't watched that much of South Park, but the heights of utter evil this kid manages to reach defy understanding. I'm not even talking about the feeding some kid his own parents incident so much as the way he torments Kyle. I guess bullying just strikes a nerve with me or something.
- Denny Crane from Boston Legal. Which is kind of funny because I absolutely adore his friendship with Alan Shore, and Alan is one of my favorite characters, but Denny Crane is an old Republican gun-nut with all sorts of cringeworthy opinions and (this bit annoys me most) _cannot sensibly argue a point in court asdf every one of his closings is a stupid appeal to emotion and yet he wins all his cases because juries are dumb_. He can annoy the hell out of me.
- Georg Bjarnfreðarson, "villain" of the Icelandic TV series Næturvaktin and its sequels. He is deliberately the most obnoxious man imaginable and succeeds admirably at that.

Note that to me, characters being in-world unlikeable is not a complaint. If anything I think it's to a work's credit to have established a character in a realistic enough way for me to manage to genuinely hate them.

Out-world-wise, meanwhile...

- Sheldon from The Big Bang Theory. This show tends to annoy me in general, but every time I see an episode I tend to spend half of it raging about how inconsistent his characterization is (it tends to amount to "has whichever degree of social ineptness, hyperrationalism, literal-mindedness, geekiness and general obnoxiousness seems funniest at the moment"). Georg Bjarnfreðarson is actually a remarkably similar character as far as the general obnoxiousness goes (not in actual personality), but the reason he's on the above list and Sheldon is on this one is that the former, despite being ridiculous and exaggerated, actually feels like a character with an actual mind and depth instead of a flat, annoying punchline delivery robot. Sheldon is slightly salvaged by the fact you can tell his actor is having a blast overacting him to ludicrous degrees, but only slightly.

...aaaand that's pretty much it, really, because most other characters I don't like out-world just fall into the "am completely uninterested in" category rather than the "actively dislike" one.


----------



## Thorne (May 8, 2011)

-Arthas Menethril from Warcraft and the World of. He's like an in-universe godmodder and completely fails to be an interesting or charming villain in any way.

-Porky from MOTHER/Earthbound. Overweight, spoiled, omnicidal brat.

-Joker from Klonoa. He's an annoying prick. AND HE KILLED GRANDPA AAAAAH ;_;

And that's a few, though not all of them.


----------



## Green (May 9, 2011)

Ghetsis. wtf dude, not cool at all. Same goes for that Rocket Grunt in Heartgold and Soulsilver that says Pokemon are nothing more than tools. That just really triggered something in me.


----------



## Glace (May 9, 2011)

- Max from Pokemon. Must I ellaborate?

- Kimura from Azumanga Daioh. I know he's supposed to be a random pervert hunting after high school girls, but he just annoys me so much. If I were Kaorin I'd punch that freak in the face. T^T

- Umehito from Ouran High School Host Club. The doll. The costume. The creepiness. His fear of light. Ugh. I could really just... I don't know. I mean he's not my most hated character mainly because he at least showed some normalcy when he "saved" his little sister. Still...


----------



## Aletheia (May 9, 2011)

Your rival in Pokemon Prism. Let me explain. When you first encounter him, he's in some guy's house, torturing (and killing all but one) of said guy's Pokemon *with a switchblade*.

Dr. Rousseau from _New Blood_. It's like someone took all the douchebaggery in the world and compressed it into one smug-faced little bastard. In addition to basically holding a grudge against Vaughn (even after being saved from third-degree burns by him), he steals credit for your operations.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (May 9, 2011)

Musafa.

_Do I really need to explain this_


----------



## surskitty (May 9, 2011)

I'm only going to list characters I love to hate :D

- Hix, from Suikoden I and II.  He's an obnoxious little brat who _wants_ to be something remotely approaching competent, but he has a chronic lack of spine.  Honestly the only reason I don't actually hate him is that Tengaar is the most amazing amazing who ever did amaze.  She is my favourite.  And for some reason she has Hix as her love interest, and for some reason their particular dynamic seems to work, and Hix is so _earnest_ about absolutely everything that I enjoy cursing at the screen repeatedly while I do a fetchquest for him that Tengaar is orchestrating for her own amusement.

- Vaan, from Final Fantasy XII.  He's an obnoxious twit but the rest of the cast notices exactly how obnoxious he is :'D  It feels like I'm meant to be hating his guts, unlike with Tidus where parts of the cast _actually like him_ and it's like ... ... ... YOUR TASTE IS BEYOND BAD.

- Jowy, from Suikoden II.  For a while, I was thinking his character motivation made absolutely no sense so it was YOU ARE INCONSISTENTLY WRITTEN rather than YOU ARE AN IDIOT, but I think I have a sense of why the fuck he does anything now.  He is badly in need of many punches in the face and also he deserves _all the carrots in the world_, but after a certain point in the game he stopped pinging me as inconsistently written and instead is simply inconsistent.  He's a fucking idiot who reconsiders his loyalties every time someone in the world drops a hat, but it's more ... Jowy is an _idiot_ rather than, say, Jowy holding the traitor ball.  He thinks of something he wants to do, and he does it, and he at no point stops to think if maybe whatever he's about to do is a _really fucking stupid idea_.

I got bored.


----------



## ultraviolet (May 9, 2011)

Thorn Rhinestone said:


> -Joker from Klonoa. He's an annoying prick. AND HE KILLED GRANDPA AAAAAH ;_;


Really? I loved Joka. :o he was my favourite because he was such a suck-up to Ghadius.


Karkat Vantas said:


> Musafa.
> 
> _Do I really need to explain this_


wait, who? sounds like that guy from _The Lion King_.

I tend to nearly always enjoy villain characters, but protagonists can annoy me a bit. Hamlet (... of _Hamlet_) has always seemed like such an overdramatic wanker in characterisation and is possibly the only part of _Hamlet_ that I don't like; Harry Potter is frequently irritating because he just seems to not _get_ things sometimes (I disliked Order of the Phoenix because more than half of it was Harry whinging about something or another); Zaphod Beeblebrox just ticked me off and I had no idea why; Jimmy of _Oryx and Crake_ and also _Year of the Flood_ is a jerkface and I really hate him for failing at everything he's ever tried but I like him because he's relatable. :B


----------



## sv_01 (May 9, 2011)

Elen from Battlestar Galactica. At first I thought she was Number Six, but then I realized that it's a different actress. And she does bad stuff anyway, without me being sure whether she is a Cylon or not.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (May 9, 2011)

Wait, fuck, I meant Scar, not Mufasa. Fuck I haven't seen this movie in forever.

Either way he is a complete asshole


----------



## I liek Squirtles (May 9, 2011)

KNOW WHAT?!?! Linebeck from Phantom Hourglass. I know he hauls your ass everywhere, but he never ever gives you anything except some Rupees when you get Jolene or the monkey pirates out...


----------



## boss (May 9, 2011)

Butterfree said:


> - Mia from Californication, primarily because she is a PLAGIARIST die die burn YOU DO NOT STEAL WRITING ESPECIALLY NOT BY HANGING A STATUTORY RAPE CHARGE OVER THE ACTUAL AUTHOR'S HEAD.


aaahhugh i quit that show because she was such a huge obnoxious bitch


----------



## Zero Moment (May 9, 2011)

Some that I thought of just now:

Ash from the anime- I really don't need an explanation here.

Saint Dane frome the Pendragon series- He's just a smug, know-it-all, manipulative asshole.

Karkat Vantas (Not the forumgoer)- He's just a obnoxious, arrogant asshole, with pretty much no likeable qualities. He has been becoming less of an asshole recently, though.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (May 10, 2011)

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> He's just a obnoxious, arrogant asshole, with pretty much no likeable qualities. He has been becoming less of an asshole recently, though.


But he's _hilariously_ obnoxious!


----------



## PK (May 11, 2011)

VRISKA. FUCKING VRISKA.

*SHE IS RESPONSIBLE FOR ALL THE BAD THINGS*

*ALL OF THEM*


----------



## Spatz (May 11, 2011)

General fucking Shephard, he killed Ghost, the asshole!


----------



## reecemysocksoff (May 13, 2011)

Every rival in pokemon from diamond/Pearl onwards. Seriously your rivals are relentless in this game, worse yet In Black and White where you can't as much walk to the exit of a new town/area without being challenged to a battle or being forced to sit through arbitrary text, hammering the A button so you can actually get back to playing the game.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (May 14, 2011)

reecemysocksoff said:


> Every rival in pokemon from diamond/Pearl onwards. Seriously your rivals are relentless in this game, worse yet In Black and White where you can't as much walk to the exit of a new town/area without being challenged to a battle or being forced to sit through arbitrary text, hammering the A button so you can actually get back to playing the game.


But but but they actually have character development! And just character! And it actually makes you feel like you're on a Pokemon journey with them!


----------



## 8-bit Paladin (May 15, 2011)

What they did to Samus in Metroid other M.  I just about tossed that game out the window. Then I got to the metroid queen which made me happy.


----------



## 8-bit Paladin (May 15, 2011)

What they did to Samus in Metroid other M.  I just about tossed that game out the window. Then I got to the metroid queen which made me happy.


----------



## BlackTitress (May 15, 2011)

-Light Yagami from _Death Note._ Most likely because he killed one of my favorite characters.
-Superbia from _11Eyes_ again for the same reasons
-Yuka from the same as above do to being a CRAZY PSYCHO BITCH
 Finally, Seymour from FFX. Enough said.


----------



## BlackTitress (May 15, 2011)

-Light Yagami from _Death Note._ Most likely because he killed one of my favorite characters.
-Superbia from _11Eyes_ again for the same reasons
-Yuka from the same as above do to being a CRAZY PSYCHO BITCH
 Finally, Seymour from FFX. Enough said.


----------



## Lili (May 16, 2011)

I hate Winston Smith from 1984.  He seems like an asshole, saying he wants to "ravish and slit [a female co-worker's] throat".  Then again, I'm not very far into the book itself.  Only on page 46.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (May 16, 2011)

Lili said:


> I hate Winston Smith from 1984.  He seems like an asshole, saying he wants to "ravish and slit [a female co-worker's] throat".  Then again, I'm not very far into the book itself.  Only on page 46.


ahahahahahahahahahahahaha

pretty much everyone except winston and julia in this book fills the thread criteria, if you ask me


----------



## Dragonclaw (May 17, 2011)

John the Savage from Brave New World. I have no idea why - maybe it's because he's not even a character, but merely a tool to hammer into your face some more how not!Utopia the World State is (even though it's been made pretty obvious before hand) and only serves to argue with Mustapha Mond (who I find much more interesting, honestly), and despite being the most human character just ends up being the most annoying character, even though it's those qualities that are meant to make us sympathize with him. Maybe I was looking forward to more of a story then a philosophical debate.

He's the only one I can think of right now that someone else hasn't probably summed up already.


----------



## opaltiger (May 17, 2011)

> Maybe I was looking forward to more of a story then a philosophical debate.


Never read 1984. :D Also I'm pretty sure you're supposed to find Mustapha Mond more interesting. John is the generic character, he sees things more or less the way the reader would; and yeah, that's the whole point of his character. Brave New World isn't interesting because of him, it's interesting because of everything else.


----------



## Aletheia (May 17, 2011)

Yeah, John is pretty much the flattest character ever. He does serve to make the book's major themes painfully obvious though, and is involved in many major conflicts.

But yes, I did find his parts quite boring.



			
				BlackTitress said:
			
		

> -Light Yagami from Death Note. Most likely because he killed one of my favorite characters.


And who would that be?


----------



## Inept At Normal (May 18, 2011)

You know what? I don't like Ron Weasley. Up until the last book, he's never been really mature on par with Hermione or Harry, and to be honest, I think the entire series could have been done quite well without him. I mean, what's he good at that's useful to the actual plot? Wizard's chess? I wish J.K. Rowling had given him development beyond 'loyal but bitter'. Honestly, he wasn't even all that great as comic relief. Fred and George would have made better sidekicks.


----------



## Tarvos (May 24, 2011)

John the Savage is more of a plot device than a character anyway.

Lena and Bernard are much more interesting characters.


----------



## Professor Wesker (May 26, 2011)

8-bit Paladin said:


> What they did to Samus in Metroid other M.  I just about tossed that game out the window. Then I got to the metroid queen which made me happy.


I actually didn't mind Samus. I HATED Adam though, the guy was a major dick.


----------



## Spatz (May 26, 2011)

Mah Boi said:


> I actually didn't mind Samus. I HATED Adam though, the guy was a *major dick*.


Name and Rank please (LOL)


Anyways I also hate Cesar and Father Elijah fom Fallout New Vegas


----------



## Lili (May 26, 2011)

Yup, it's official.  I hate every character in 1984.  Except for Syme and O'Brien.


----------



## Michi (May 28, 2011)

Glace said:


> - Max from Pokemon. Must I ellaborate?
> 
> - Umehito from Ouran High School Host Club. The doll. The costume. The creepiness. His fear of light. Ugh. I could really just... I don't know. I mean he's not my most hated character mainly because he at least showed some normalcy when he "saved" his little sister. Still...


These. So much these especially the first one.


----------

